# Something to get everybody fired up-hunt pictures



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Yesterday was the opener where I live. A good friend from Michigan and I enjoyed an exciting morning in the stubble. I had seen a true albino Canada in the field the evening before, complete with pink feet and eyelids. I will try to dig up a photo of the bird from springtime when it made its first appearance. No, we did not bag that one, but it was quite a morning. Good enough for me to shoot my geese and do my job on the camera. Anyway, I will let the photos of the actual hunt do the rest of the speaking. Enjoy them.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Eric did very well with the gun and provided me with an opportunity to capture the sequence of a goose during the moments after the shot several times. Check this one out:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nicely done - post up a pic of the albino bird when you get a chance. :beer:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Got 'em right here. I hope to get better photos soon, not to mention the bird itself!


----------



## ctmaurer (Jul 29, 2013)

Great pics! I've never seen an albino goose before but my buddies and I have a resident flock with an ALL Black goose in the group. Anyone ever seen one before. I wish I had a pic to share but do not. Will trynto get a decent pic to share. Thanks!


----------

